

Anti-procrastination: GTD webapp seeks early adopters - ableal
http://www.harukizaemon.com/2009/05/shameless-self-promotion.html

======
chime
I really like the concept of Today/Soon/Later. It's very similar to the
Today/Soon/Whenever sections on my app <http://untodos.com>

I wish they had made this app last year so I wouldn't have spent time on
creating my app (and could just send them feature requests instead :-P). None
of the old todo list apps made it easy to move tasks around so good job to the
developers on that. I keep my app extremely minimalist because all I want to
see are my tasks but I love this interface a lot. Good job!

------
yan
All this to-do app needs to do is integrate with twitter and provide url-
shortening services...

------
sectorzero
I have been hunting for a good GTD application which weaves seamlesslsy with
your life ( Gmail in my case ). So far the only application I have been
content with is RememberTheMilk. Check out it's integration with Gmail using
the Firefox plugin.

------
janair
I think this looks really cool and useful and I will probably give it a try. I
don't know anything about GTD, but I use Ta-da Lists extensively and this
looks like a nice step up for me. I would miss the ability to share my lists
with others, but I could live with that. Handling text input intelligently is
very nice.

The audio on the demo video is terrible. I had to crank the volume on my PC to
make it out. I would consider re-recording it, and getting some help from
someone who knows how to record sound.

------
bmunro
It would be good to be able to try out your app before creating an account.

I want to quickly get a feel for it without going to the hassle of creating an
account.

Yes, I know you have a screencast, but that's not what I want.

I would like to see a 'Try Me Out' button that gets me into the app an allows
me to click on buttons etc. to see what they do.

edit: Oops, I missed the link to the demonstration. Maybe make it bigger.

------
jncraton
I don't really see the great advantage of this over a simple task list. I've
tried several GTD apps, and I eventually settled in to Google Calendar with
Google Tasks loaded in the sidebar.

For those who care, Google tasks can be accessed directly here:

<http://mail.google.com/tasks/ig>

------
Steve0
I can't find the GTD flow in your app. Seems more like a todo thing.

~~~
ableal
Not my app, sorry for any confusion. Just happened to drop by the blog (on a
totally unrelated search). The app looked fine, the devs nice guys, and I
thought both sides (the devs and HN) would profit from a look-see. Didn't warn
them, though, they'll figure it out ...

I took their word for it on the GTD thing. It even had the 'registered' glyph
somewhere ;-)

------
Nekojoe
This looks similar to BaseCamp. What does runway have to separate it out from
the competition?

------
slig
Didn't work for me when I tried to sign up

" We're sorry, but something went wrong.

We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly. "

------
pclark
> Instructions to activate your account have been sent to you. Please check
> your email.

nooooooooo

~~~
sp332
That's not very constructive feedback. How about a hint?

~~~
pclark
dont make me wait for a confirmation email to use your web app

------
ddemchuk
Please make an option to switch between European and American style dates...I
would use this if I didn't have to consciously think about the dates I'm
typing in to make sure they're in the correct format

